# Central Portugal Networking



## jjnorty (May 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to put together some networking for Central Portugal and wondered if anyone would like to join. The point is to get to know others in the area, as we have found that many foreigners are quite insular here and it is a great way to meet people and get to know who does what in the area.
The main centres are well served by networking but there is nothing here. If you are interested, I have organised an event in Ansiao on 21 May, contact me for details- All are Welcome - English, German, Dutch, French, Portuguese or other.
thanks
John


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

jjnorty said:


> Hi, I'm trying to put together some networking for Central Portugal and wondered if anyone would like to join. The point is to get to know others in the area, as we have found that many foreigners are quite insular here and it is a great way to meet people and get to know who does what in the area.
> The main centres are well served by networking but there is nothing here. If you are interested, I have organised an event in Ansiao on 21 May, contact me for details- All are Welcome - English, German, Dutch, French, Portuguese or other.
> thanks
> John


Hi John
if you want to meet up with a lot of freigners here in Tomar just come aloñg on a Friday morning (market day) to the cafe next door to our office in Tomar, lots of people to meet there, some have been here a long time and some have just arrived.


----------

